# Police Clearance Certificate from Mexico



## shilpareddy1985 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi All,

Can somebody please help me provide the process to get police clearance certificate from Mexico. Also want to understand how long does it take for this entire process to acquire PCC from Mexico to India.

My ACS is already submitted :confused2:


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,

Check this link, go to country Mexico.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Relevant document: ‘Certificate of Non-Criminal Record’ (Certificado de No Antecedentes Penales).

Provide:
 a letter signed by you, specifying and detailing where you have been living since you
 turned 18.
 a copy of your birth certificate
 a voter card – IFE, passport, and/or military discharge papers
 proof of your current address (for example, a telephone or electricity bill)
 a set of fingerprints taken at your local police station, and
 three full front view and three full right profile pictures.

Who can request and collect the police check?

If you are not in Mexico City, any family member or friend can request the police check with written authorisation (original) from you. This authorisation does not have to be notarised.

Processing time is approximately 30 working days.

Note: the certificate will be issued in Spanish only.

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## smithcalvin37 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for this information, It is also useful for me as i got to know new think.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

you welcome,

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## shilpareddy1985 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks a lot.. this helped, will follow this


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

shilpareddy1985 said:


> Thanks a lot.. this helped, will follow this


great, good luck!!!

Aussie Girl


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

shilpareddy1985 said:


> Thanks a lot.. this helped, will follow this


Hi!

I know its an old thread. Can you please share your experience? Were you able to get it? Did they insist on birth certificate?


----------



## shilpareddy1985 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello All

Just to update everyone... 
I somehow managed to obtain Mexico PCC this week... at last huh :yo: .. Uploaded the same , just waiting for CO to respond back

Now I see a note in Australian immigration site as well that from now we can directly get in touch with Australia Immigration department in Mexico for assistance.

Yes... birth certificate is important. If you do not have it, get an affidavit and get it apostle... 



multiple_visa_holder said:


> Hi!
> 
> I know its an old thread. Can you please share your experience? Were you able to get it? Did they insist on birth certificate?


----------



## apysays (Aug 26, 2014)

shilpareddy1985 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just to update everyone...
> I somehow managed to obtain Mexico PCC this week... at last huh :yo: .. Uploaded the same , just waiting for CO to respond back
> ...



Hi, 

I worked at Mexico on an FM3 for 2 years and need to get a PCC for me and my wife. Would appreciate if you could help with the following questions:

1. For Australian PR, which PCC document is required from Mexico? If I understand it correct, there are two of those, 
a. Constancia de Antecedentes no penales
b. Constancia de Datos Registrales
Which one worked for you?

2. Could you please elaborate on the procedure that you followed?

3. From where can we get the fingerprints taken?

4. How many copies of fingerprints did you have to send?

5. Could you please share the list of other documents that you had sent?

6. After how many days did you get this document?


Thanks,

Look forward to your response!


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

apysays said:


> Hi,
> 
> I worked at Mexico on an FM3 for 2 years and need to get a PCC for me and my wife. Would appreciate if you could help with the following questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please refer to the below

Mexico --> Police Check --> Section Non-citizens and non-residents 

Regards,


----------



## apysays (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks! Not sure how I missed this!! Will give it a try!


----------



## nextgoal (Dec 27, 2013)

Sure! Please read this thread as well . I was in same situation as you and updated the thread as soon as I got my PR

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/296538-mexico-pcc-non-citizens.html

Regards,


----------



## sankuk (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi,
Need your help - how did you get it finally


----------



## dgghosh (Aug 15, 2017)

*urgent help needed with PCC from Mexico*



shilpareddy1985 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just to update everyone...
> I somehow managed to obtain Mexico PCC this week... at last huh :yo: .. Uploaded the same , just waiting for CO to respond back
> ...


Hi, 

I am in a situation where , I am currently located in India and I need Police Clearance Certificate from Mexico for myself and my spouse for the purpose of VISA application. I stayed in Mexico for 14 months, from July 2014 to Oct 2015. 

Can you please let me know how you obtained the PCC from Mexico? I do not have any contacts in Mexico. Please let me know, need urgent help regarding this.


----------



## hmsvigle (Oct 12, 2017)

*Police clearance from Mexico*

Hi Aussie Girl,

Currently I am in India. I had been to Mexico for 3 years on FM3. 

- Where my friend has to apply for "Certificado de No Antecedentes Penales" in Mexico ?
- Is it necessary to go to Mexico city Mexican Embassy for that or is there any office in Guadalajara also ? or he has to go to Australian Embassy in Mexico for this ?

Can you please tell me where to contact ? 

Thanks










girlaussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Check this link, go to country Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## hmsvigle (Oct 12, 2017)

*Assistance in getting PCC for Mexico*

Hi Shilpa,

Where do you reside ? How to contact Australian embassy in Mexico from India for PCC ?
What would you suggest the easy way to get PCC from Mexico ?

Kindly suggest

Thanks



shilpareddy1985 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just to update everyone...
> I somehow managed to obtain Mexico PCC this week... at last huh :yo: .. Uploaded the same , just waiting for CO to respond back
> ...


----------



## Krish.p (Jan 2, 2018)

*Help needed for Mexico PCC*



dgghosh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a situation where , I am currently located in India and I need Police Clearance Certificate from Mexico for myself and my spouse for the purpose of VISA application. I stayed in Mexico for 14 months, from July 2014 to Oct 2015.
> 
> Can you please let me know how you obtained the PCC from Mexico? I do not have any contacts in Mexico. Please let me know, need urgent help regarding this.



Hi,

Did you get your PCC. How did you get it. I'm in same situation. I worked in mexico from Apr 2013 to july 2014. Currently staying in india. Lodged EOI.


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

*Mexico PCC*

Hello Friends, 

Does anyone have been able to manage Mexico PCC recently?

As per DIBP website, process for Mexico PCC is as below. However, it is at very high level. 

Mexico

Also, 2 main problems are - 

- I don't speak Spanish and when I tried to call one of the number, I couldn't communicate much
- I don't have any friends in Mexico now, from whom I can take help. 

It will be great, if someone had been able to manage Mexico PCC recently, from outside Mexico and share the process. 

Thanks,

JBD


----------

